# Grout sealer



## Jer (Nov 13, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has used Miracle brand 511 porous plus grout sealer and been happy with it.

I used it on my newly installed tiled walls (white unsanded Mapei grout) and floor (Mapei sanded Bone color grout).
I put on one coat, waited three hours and put on one more coat.
Three days later I took my first shower in my new bathroom and could'nt believe my eyes. The grout was half gray and half white on the wet walls (apparently soaking up water?) 
I called the number on the bottle of sealer and the guy tells me if it is unsanded grout you need at least three or four coats. I argued that the instructions say "second application necessary " and no distinction is made for sanded or unsanded grout.

I havent dared get the floor wet so who knows whats going to happen there?
Any input appreciated! :sad:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cementitious grout can be finicky. If too much water was used in mixing or washing, you can have issues. If the water used to mix was mineral enriched, you can have issues. Modified thinset can leech up into the grout and you can have issues. 

Bottom line, the sealer very well may not be the issues at all. I highly doubt water is penetrating the grout as quickly as you describe.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I have used 511 sealer for years, in fact, used it yesterday to seal some marble chair rail. I have not used "normal" grout in about 5 years, so the only reason I use it now is to pre-seal stone tile before grouting. But, we used to use it as our sealer of choice and never had any issues.


----------



## pnajar (Jul 3, 2009)

My experience with the 511 impregnator is not positive. I know most tile contractors swear by the stuff and I don't understand why.

When I've used it, the first thing I don't like about it, is that it's way too smelly. You almost need a respirator to apply it and all the windows open. Too me, this seems like a hazard, and I don't want this hazard for my customer.

The next issue is I've noticed a residue it leaves behind. You always want to remove any residue before it dries completely, but I'm talking about after the residue has been removed and then a few days later once it's completely dry. I guess this is more for natural stones. Haven't noticed this on grout.

Sanded grout is so porous that I have no confidence in the 511 and actually don't even recommend any clear sealer on any grout after we clean. We always recommend colorseal.

If you do want to use a clear sealer that works great on grout and isn't that smelly check out Modern Stone Technologies. I use there solvent based stuff for all honed natural stone and if I have to on grout. 

I hope this helps for next time.


----------



## loumatt (Nov 7, 2010)

I've had pretty good luck with 511 impregnater and porus plus although it does leave a slight residue on honed stone,but it's still the best product I know of.
Is the water beading up on the grout and how did you apply the sealer?
In my experiences wet grout (conventional) turns colors when wet whether it's sealed or not


----------



## Jer (Nov 13, 2008)

loumatt said:


> I've had pretty good luck with 511 impregnater and porus plus although it does leave a slight residue on honed stone,but it's still the best product I know of.
> Is the water beading up on the grout and how did you apply the sealer?
> In my experiences wet grout (conventional) turns colors when wet whether it's sealed or not


Thanks for the input Lou, 
The water is not beading up, it is just running right over the grout and immediately making it look wet but not everywhere. Seems to be an intermittent thing...some here some there. I applied the sealer with a small paint brush, let it soak in for ten or fifteen minutes then buffed off with a white rag.
Let it dry for three hours and repeated.
A friend brought me a bottle of porous stone sealer impregnator called Porous Pro by Stone Pro but I dont know if I should put it over the Miracle 511 product or do I have to strip it off somehow first?


----------



## loumatt (Nov 7, 2010)

Maybe the rep you spoke with saying you need additional coats knows something that might be worth a try.
Getting the sealer to soak in good on a wall surfaces might take a few coats and to me it doesn't sound like enough sealer was allowed to penetrate the grout.
Any chance you could do a small test area,after everythings dried out completly,and keep the grout saturated for a greater length of time by rebrushing before it's allowed to dry?
Thats probably what I would try.
BTW has the original color returned to your grout?


----------



## Jer (Nov 13, 2008)

loumatt said:


> Maybe the rep you spoke with saying you need additional coats knows something that might be worth a try.
> Getting the sealer to soak in good on a wall surfaces might take a few coats and to me it doesn't sound like enough sealer was allowed to penetrate the grout.
> Any chance you could do a small test area,after everythings dried out completly,and keep the grout saturated for a greater length of time by rebrushing before it's allowed to dry?
> Thats probably what I would try.
> BTW has the original color returned to your grout?


Yeah the grout returns to its white color after it dries although if you look really close in some spots you can see the slightly gray color.
I did re-do a amall area with the stone pro yesterday and will try getting that area wet in a few days. I didnt try to clean off the original 511 sealer so I hope that doesnt matter.

The tile floor grout has no issues and I used the same 511 sealer on it as I did the walls so maybe Angus is on the right track with my wall tile grout being the problem and not the sealer....in which case I will have to live with this mess because I have run out of time, money and patience to deal with it.


----------

